# A Baritone Reacts to Famous Opera Baritones on Youtube



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

You see this often for pop music but rarely for opera.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh John: How to bring tears to this vulnerable person when Dimi shows his face and voice. I miss him so much. I have met him twice and he was a charmer. I adore his voice and was truly angry with myself when I didn't recognize it along with all the baritones in that quiz you had.
A very interesting offering.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Oh John: How to bring tears to this vulnerable person when Dimi shows his face and voice. I miss him so much. I have met him twice and he was a charmer. I adore his voice and was truly angry with myself when I didn't recognize it along with all the baritones in that quiz you had.
> A very interesting offering.


One of the few recent baritones with glorious voices plus movie star looks.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

kute. I'd like to see him do "Most sad opera scenes | Reaction"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You see this often for pop music but rarely for opera.


I came upon this independently a few days ago. It's very enjoyable watching people show appreciation for others' achievements when their knowledge and tastes are rooted in their own practice. I was most fascinated by Leonard Warren, whose voice has a dark, serious quality I'd never associate with Rossini. Whatever you think of him, his voice and his technique, the man could sing, and do it with a smile. And he had a glorious High A!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I came upon this independently a few days ago. It's very enjoyable watching people show appreciation for others' achievements when their knowledge and tastes are rooted in their own practice. I was most fascinated by Leonard Warren, whose voice has a dark, serious quality I'd never associate with Rossini. Whatever you think of him, his voice and his technique, the man could sing, and do it with a smile. And he had a glorious High A!


I wish there was more stuff like this. It helps amateurs like me understand better the process of operatic singing. I am going to included Warren doing this in a contest soon. It is such a spectacular aria. He supposedly had a great high C I would have loved to have heard.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I wish there was more stuff like this. It helps amateurs like me understand better the process of operatic singing. I am going to included Warren doing this in a contest soon. It is such a spectacular aria. He supposedly had a great high C I would have loved to have heard.


Perhaps you might consider also using Bechi in this same aria as well. Outstanding (IMO of course).


----------

